# هل تريد ان تعرف اين السعادة+=



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2009)

هل تريد ان تعرف اين السعادة



هذا هو السؤال الذي يسأله الالاف حول العالم من كل لغة .. اين السعاده وكيف احصل عليها ؟
وربما تكون انت ايضا سألت هذا السؤال .. وربما بحثت عن السعاده ... وربما وجدت السعاده ولكنها كانت كالبخار الذي يظهر لحظات وفجأه يزول ويضمحل .

يظن البعض ان السعاده هي في ان يكون لديه المال ويسعي ليلا ونهارا من اجله ولكن للاسف يقع بين يدي فخ الطمع والجوع فعندما يصل الى المليون يقول لماذا لايكونون 10 مليون وعندما يصل اليهم يقول لماذا لا اصل الى الاكثر .. ولكن السؤال هنا هل هو وجد السعاده؟ بكل تاكيد لا .. هل تريد ان تعرف لماذا ؟

لان المال يضربه بالقلق والخوف من ان يخسر امواله ... المال لا يعطيه السعاده .. كثيرون يمتلكون الملايين من المال ويعانون من فيرس معين وللاسف اموالهم الكثيره لاتعطيهم الشفاء نهائيا .. قال احدهم وهو يمتلك الملايين من الدولارات اه من يعطيني صحة لاعطيته كل ما املك ، برغم غناه لكن للاسف غير سعيد بسبب المرض.

واخرون يبحثون عن السعاده في الشهره وبالفعل يصلون الي هذه الدرجة .. اسمع هذه الاخبار قالوا ان اغلبية المشاهير يعانون من اكتئاب شديد جدا جدا والبعض انتحر.
اخرون يبحثون عن السعادة في الاولاد ان يكون لديهم العديد من الاولاد ولكن للاسف يجلب اولادهم العار لهم وكسرة القلب .

يظن البعض الاخر ان السعاده هي في شراب الكحوليات وادمان المخدرات ولكن هذه تقودهم الي دمار المال والصحة وتنقلب حياتهم من سعادة لحظيه الي عذاب والي جحيم
البعض يظن ان السعادة في الزنا وفجأة يأتيه الايدز فيكون مهدد بالموت والعزله وترك الناس له خوفا من مرضه الذي قد اصيب به.

ولكن اين السعادة ؟
يقول الكتاب المقدس ..هذه الايات
القلب الفرحان يطيب الجسم .. امثال 22:17 – القلب الفرحان يجعل الوجه طلقا .. ام 13: 15
النفس الشبعانه تدوس العسل وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو .. ام 7:27
القلب هو مركز الحياة .. اذا سكنت السعاده قلبك جلست ونمت السعادة في جوانب حياتك كما انها تظهر على وجهك ... فالسعادة هي بذرة داخل قلبك ثمرها في جوانب حياتك الكل لايرى البذره ولكنهم يروا الشجره والثمر، هكذا السعاده .. ولكن كيف تحصل علي هذه البذره ( السعاده )
من خلال سكنى الروح القدس داخل قلبك .. يا أبني اعطيني قلبك ولتلاحظ عينيك طرقي .. ام 26:23 ومن هذه الطرق السعاده ( الفرح ) وعندما يملك السلام في داخلك تمتعت بالفرح وما يأتيك بالسلام هو سكنى رئيس السلام الرب يسوع في
 داخلك .
من ثمار الروح  القدس .. فرح .. سلام ..

اذا الحصول علي السعادة من خلال منبع ومصدر السعادة ، الا وهو ان يسكن الروح القدس في قلبك ويتملكه ..


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2009)

ولانى الهنا هو السعاده وهو مفرح كل قلب موضوع رائع كعادتك يا كليمو


----------



## أَمَة (24 مارس 2009)

وعندما يملك السلام في داخلك تمتعت بالفرح وما يأتيك بالسلام هو سكنى رئيس السلام الرب يسوع في داخلك
الحصول علي السعادة من خلال منبع ومصدر السعادة ، الا وهو ان يسكن الروح القدس في قلبك ويتملكه ​ 
حتما هذه هي السعادة
ولكن الإنسان يسعى دائما وراءها ولا يجدها
لأنه يسعى اليها في غير محلها

متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 21 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً.


تسلم ايدك اخي كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)

*السعادة *

*وعن خبرتي الشخصية   في حياتي يا كليمو   *


*هي في سلام الرب يسوع *

*سلامي اعطيكم لا كما يعطيه العالم اعطيكم انا  *

*الي ما اختبر في حياتو سلام الرب   حتما لم يذق طعم  السعادة الحقيقية  التي لا تزول   *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 مارس 2009)

موضوع مميز كالعادة
شكرا الك 
محبة الرب ترعاك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مارس 2009)

اذا الحصول علي السعادة من خلال منبع ومصدر السعادة ، الا وهو ان يسكن الروح القدس في قلبك ويتملكه

موضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

ميرنا

شكرااااا لتشجيعك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

أمة

شكرااا لتشجيعك الكريم اختي

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا كليمو 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

   ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون

شكرااا للتشجيع الكريم اختي

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا للتشجيع الكريم اختي

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

اشكرك لتشجيعك الجميل يا بنوتة

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*اذا الحصول علي السعادة من خلال منبع ومصدر السعادة ، الا وهو ان يسكن الروح القدس في قلبك ويتملكه 

جميل جدا موضوعك كليمو​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*اذا الحصول علي السعادة من خلال منبع ومصدر السعادة ، الا وهو ان يسكن الروح القدس في قلبك ويتملكه 
جميل جدا موضوعك يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لتشجيعك  الجميل اختي

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

شكرااا لتشجيعك الرائع هابي

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

kokoman
شكرااا اخي كوكو

لمرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (30 مارس 2009)

القلب الفرحان يطيب ال
  جسم .. امثال 22:17 – القلب الفرحان يجعل الوجه طلقا .. ام 13: 15  
موضوع جمييييل جداجدا تسلم يا كليمو  
وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دي كلها .....موضوع أقولها بحق في غاية الروعة والجمال ، تسلم ايدك ، وصلاتي أن يباركك الله


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

شكرااا  rana1981

لمرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (30 مارس 2009)

ولانى الهنا هو السعاده وهو مفرح كل قلب موضوع رائع كعادتك يا كليمو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

نيرمين عزمى

شكرااا لتشجيعك الرائع 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

Joyful 

شكرااا لتشجيعك الرائع 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## girgis2 (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا كليمو على موضوعك الجميل ده*

*و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا لتشجيعك الرائع

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

> *تحصل علي هذه البذره ( السعاده )
> من خلال سكنى الروح القدس داخل قلبك .. يا أبني اعطيني قلبك ولتلاحظ عينيك طرقي .. ام 26:23 ومن هذه الطرق السعاده ( الفرح ) وعندما يملك السلام في داخلك تمتعت بالفرح وما يأتيك بالسلام هو سكنى رئيس السلام الرب يسوع في
> داخلك .
> من ثمار الروح القدس .. فرح .. سلام ..
> ...


*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا كليمو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لتشجيعك الرائع

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا أستاذ ، على الموضوع القيم ، فعلا" منبع السعادة وفرح هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح، ربنا يبارك فيك ...يا بطل


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" يا أستاذ ، على الموضوع القيم ، فعلا" منبع السعادة وفرح هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح، ربنا يبارك فيك ...يا بطل



جزيل الشكر لك اختي

لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

